# Should i become a union lineman for local 104



## Birdonawire

So I just got a job working for the railroad working on traffic signal I've been been workin there for about 3 months and it's a pretty good job. But this week I got a call from the union to be a lineman because my name was next on the list. What my dilemma is....I will never get laid off from the job that I have now but if I go union I have a chance of getting laid off from time to time. But I probably will make more money. What should I do. Does anyone know anything about 104 or a member?


----------



## Frasbee

Which one has room to grow?

I'd go with that one.


----------



## Birdonawire

Frasbee said:


> Which one has room to grow?
> 
> I'd go with that one.


The railroad does but at the same time my top pay there I would be making as an apprentice in like 2 years


----------



## Legion

Are you actually interested in being a lineman? Honestly, what sort of physical shape are you in? Not something to answer, but something to ponder, as an apprentice you'll likely have to climb _everything_. There tends to be a high wash out rate, from the climbing alone.


----------



## Birdonawire

Legion said:


> Are you actually interested in being a lineman? Honestly, what sort of physical shape are you in? Not something to answer, but something to ponder, as an apprentice you'll likely have to climb everything. There tends to be a high wash out rate, from the climbing alone.


I've wanted to be a lineman since I was a kid and I've been trying for years we climb on the railroad and I'm in pretty good shape. Legion what is the highest you've climbed


----------



## Birdonawire

Does anyone know if u get paid for the school held on Saturdays


----------



## Southeast Power

If I were young and starting out, I would look into line work just like you did but, you seem to have a steady job now and considering the bird in the hand thing...............


----------



## Birdonawire

jrannis said:



> If I were young and starting out, I would look into line work just like you did but, you seem to have a steady job now and considering the bird in the hand thing...............


Well I'm still young I'm only 24 with no family of my own


----------



## sparky970

Birdonawire said:


> So I just got a job working for the railroad working on traffic signal I've been been workin there for about 3 months and it's a pretty good job. But this week I got a call from the union to be a lineman because my name was next on the list. What my dilemma is....I will never get laid off from the job that I have now but if I go union I have a chance of getting laid off from time to time. But I probably will make more money. What should I do. Does anyone know anything about 104 or a member?


There's no job you can't be laid off from. I'd take the apprenticeship while you're young.


----------



## Frasbee

sparky970 said:


> There's no job you can't be laid off from. I'd take the apprenticeship while you're young.


True, but apprentices are cheap labor. So I'd say, the longer the apprenticeship the better if you're worried about job security.


----------



## nitro71

I don't think any of us can tell you what to do in this case. Seems like you have a lot of opportunities open at the moment. Is the lineman position guaranteed? Or is it some type of try out or? Which job will have you traveling more? Do you want to travel? Have the power companies in your area cut back on lineman. Often times contractors will higher apprentices to save on labor and lay off journeyman. I'm just speaking in general about construction. Doesn't necessarily have any bearing on your power companies. My advice is if you like the people you are working for and like the job that you might want to stay there. You could be working for some a-hole that you hate in a different job..


----------

